#ubuntu-news 2008-10-27
<boredandblogging> dustin's interview posted to the fridge
 * cody-somerville wonders when his interview is :P
<johnc4510-laptop> cody-somerville: hello
<cody-somerville> Hey :)
<johnc4510-laptop> you got an interview hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> here  lol
<james_w> thanks for posting the interview
<james_w> I was going to draft it this morning, but you beat me to it
<james_w> for future interviews would you like to grab an interview with the person for the fridge at the same time?
<james_w> erm, for UWN I mean, though it obviously doesn't have to be there
<boredandblogging> james_w: that would be great!
<james_w> hey boredandblogging
<james_w> would you use a set template, or tailor the questions for the person?
<boredandblogging> i try to tailor the questions a bit
<boredandblogging> like I knew beforehand that Dustin worked at IBM
<boredandblogging> and remember seeing his blog posts about travelling
<james_w> that's cool, so as we pick people we should contact you to get your questions and then approach them with the complete set of questions?
<boredandblogging> james_w: sounds excellent
<boredandblogging> james_w: also, if you would go through the exercise of joining the fridge LP team and all that so we know the process works
<james_w> yeah, sorry I didn't do that in time
<james_w> I definitely will for the next one
<boredandblogging> cool
<boredandblogging> its a one time thing, so whenever you get time
<james_w> <kirkland> there's one paragraph bolded on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1701 that shouldn't be ....
<james_w> <kirkland> (looks like bold is used for the questions)
<james_w> <kirkland> From a server perspective, many machines today have hot-swappable disks. A thief can flip a latch, yank a disk out, and be on his way. That is perhaps a bit far fetched, but it happens. And if your server is running a RAID, it might be many hours or days before you notice a disk is missing. Again, without encryption, a thief has transparent access to all of your data.
<james_w> <kirkland> that one's not a question, just part of my rambling answer ;-)
<james_w> is someone able to fix that please?
<Slash_Network> can we write any thing here ?
<Slash_Network> lol
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-28
<boredandblogging> james_w: my bad, fixed now
<james_w> thanks boredandblogging
#ubuntu-news 2008-11-02
<Tumie> boredandblogging: are you Nick Ali ?
<Tumie> when Issue115 is published ?
<Tumie> (ubuntuweeklynewsletter)
<Tumie> It must come today, but it is still Work In Progress
<tyche> Tumie: Yes, sometime today.  Usually released in the afternoon (AZ time, that is)
<Tumie> tyche
<Tumie> thanks
<Tumie> then it is tomorrow here :p
<tyche> Honest, we're working on it.  But some of it we don't do until the last minute, to get the latest results.  Statistics and upcoming meetings, for instance, which is what I'm working on now.
<Tumie> ok, thanks, then i will tomorrow starting to translate it :)
<Tumie> (it is now sunday in almost the whole world)
<tyche> Great!  Glad to see someone so eager to translate it.   :-)  I don't often get to talk with someone who's on that end of it.  It's nice to see that there are people who find it worthwhile.
<Tumie> i'm just started, issue115 will be my first.. (uwn-nl)
<Tumie> i saw that uwn is there in a lot of languages, but not in dutch, so i started the project..
<Tumie> there's only one small problem: i've gone to another school.. so don't have any friends,, so i spend all my free time on Ubuntu..
<tyche> Yep.  Well, I started working on the UWN about  a year ago,  I remember being nervous that I'd make a mistake in something.  But it was a way for me to have something to do, now that I'm retired.  And even though it was a lot of work in a short period of time, it was still fun.
<tyche> And we're no good at translating, ourselves, but we'll help in whatever way we can.
<Tumie> i understand,, in america the only language you have to learn is english
<Tumie> here we have: english, dutch, deutch, french
<Tumie> i've already lost french (luckily),, next year i will get lost of deutch, then i only have dutch & english,,, :)
<tyche> Yes, "have to" is a big part of it.  Another part is the fact that the schools just don't want to pay for more than they "have to".  So languages are low on the list.  I was caught in that trap, when I was growing up, and was never very good at languages because of it.
<Tumie> i've one question, how do I get the dutch translate stats?
<tyche>  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<tyche> brb
<Tumie> ok, i will take a look
<Tumie> i don't know what the untranslated were last week, do you have that??
<tyche> Nope.  Not for Dutch.  Actually, we have usually left "over last week" blank when we didn't know for sure (since we just do the top 5 for the UWN).  So, if you're starting now, it would be reasonable to just leave it for this week, and do it next week.
<Tumie> Ok, thank you :)
<tyche> I usually do everything in a text file, and dump it in after I complete each section.  But you'll find you own way, I'm sure.
<Tumie> Put it in the Issue, then next week, watch the last issue
<Tumie> the whole issue's in text files: 115.txt , 116.txt , etc.
<tyche> Sounds good to me.  You don't have the hassle of 3 to 5 people all trying to work on it at the same time.  Hee hee
<Tumie> it's only me at work :) so, importent things to translate first, then simple, small things, then watch if i have time for large pieces
<tyche> Yea,  That's pretty much what I did, except I never had the whole issue, just the areas I was assigned.  I DID have a template to work from that had the whole issue.  It's just I never filled it all in.
<tyche> Sounds like a good plan
<Tumie> i will just copy the english issue, then translate as much as possible, then delete the not translated things :)
<Tumie> i hope i can translate the whole issue,,
<tyche> Yep.  And over time, as your abilities increase and you get into a pattern of how to do it, you'll find more time to do even more.
<Rafik> hello
<tyche> Morning, Rafik
<Tumie> time is not a problemm, i've over 4 hours a day to work on it,
<Rafik> tyche, is there any news from the tunisian loco ?
<Tumie> morning XD,, it is 13:25 here :P
<Rafik> tyche, announced in the last UWN, the sfd was a great success for the Tunisian LoCo
<Rafik> I blogged about it (but in french )http://rafiiik.blogspot.com/2008/11/rsultat-de-la-journe-du-logiciel-libre.html
<tyche> Not that I recall seeing.  But one of the other guys may have seen something.  Sorry, I don't know French, so I wouldn't be able to do anything with it.
<Rafik> tyche, can I try to write something in english ?
<tyche> If you could write it as a blog, or with some sort of location that we could reference (link to), that would be great.  If you meant "write directly into the UWN", it would have to be approved by one of the chief editors (and then refer to the blog that's in french).  I'm not an expert on this.  I'm just an associate editor (gopher).
<Rafik> tyche, here are the infos : SFD in Tunisia organized on october 29 (delayed because of Ramadan in this Muslim country). The Tunisian Team was there with a stand of about 10 PC + 2 sun servers + 5 sunrays. There was a conference "Ubuntu: the spirit, the OS and the community". Distribution of about 400 CDs + talks + workshops + install party
<tyche> Rafik: Sounds like you had quite a party.
<Rafik> yes
<tyche> Now to show my stupidity:  What's a Sunray?
<tyche> Obviously, made by SUN, but I'm a long way from when I worked on a SUN machine, and I haven't kept up.
<Rafik> it's a little client we used to demonstrate vitalization on ubuntu server, i don't know how to describe it in english ^^
<tyche> OH!  Ok, I think I get the picture.
<tyche> Rafik: Can I ask you to translate the title of your article, please?
<Rafik> mmhh.. it's like : results of the software freedom day
<Rafik> tyche, please use the title you think it match more the content
<tyche> OK, I see what I was trying to do with my ham-fisted very poor translating abilities.  I saw "journe" and immediately thought journal.  I didn't put it together with the rest.  Yes, your title looks good.
<tyche> I'll pencil it in, and see what "the boss" thinks. (I can't pass on it myself).
<Rafik> tyche, may be you can write a little paragraph using the infos i gave
<tyche> BTW, NICE button for Ubuntu 810.  Looks very good.
<Rafik> thanks ^^ it's the offical countdown badge
<Rafik> tyche, the sun rays : http://picasaweb.google.com/mohkarb/SFDTunisia2008#5263405976702077506
<tyche> Nice!  Sun sure has changed since I worked on one.  I had a Sparc Workstation 1+, which will give you an idea of how long ago I worked on one.
<Rafik> i'm not an expert however :)
<tyche> That, in a sense, is what got me interested in Linux.  I was looking around for something "UNIX" that was free.  Stumbled onto Linux, and was hooked.  Since 2004, I don't do Windows.  Hee hee
<Rafik> :)
<Tumie> tyche: when translation stats of intrepid will come in the issue ?
<tyche> They're in now.  Sorry, I gave you the wrong link.  I hadn't updated my template (naughty me).  Intrepid is at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/
<Tumie> oke :)
<Rafik> tyche, i don't know if this info should be in the article but.. we convinced a person from the Fedora team to switch to Ubuntu :D :D  she went to the fedora stand to bring her laptop to ours. the install party stated with her :D
<Rafik> s/stated/started
<tyche> That's great information, as in being funny and interesting, but we really don't bash other distributions in any way, and it might look like that if we put it in.
<Rafik> yep, it was just an info for you, for fun :)
<tyche> And it is fun.  I can see it in the spirit with which it was meant.  We've worked with the local LUGS in AZ, and people do a lot of switching around, and there's always a bunch of kidding about it.
<Rafik> yes!
<tyche> In fact, we put on a conference in conjunction with a bunch of the LUGS.  For a first time out, it went pretty well.
<tyche> And we had a lot of fun.
<Rafik> i'm exchanging some emails with on of the fedora ambassadors in tunisia, often, it's very funny.. like this one : http://nicubunu.blogspot.com/2008/10/fedora-weekly-webcomic-distro-names.html but sometime it isn't like with the "Kroah-Hartman" case
<tyche> ROFLMAOPMP
<tyche> That's great.
<tyche> Tumie: Your lock on the UWN #115 timed out 82 minutes ago.  Just to let you know, I'm in, putting up the stats.
<Tumie> tyche: i didn't edit anything :)
<Tumie> just copy'ing the whole thing,
<tyche> Well, it had your nick on it.  It may be that it didn't realize that you canceled out.  The wiki is funny sometimes.
<Tumie> i was already away of the page in 1 minute
<Tumie> maybe next time press the "cancell" button,, so the wiki knows that i'm away
<tyche> Yep.  That can happen.  Just wanted to let you know, so we wouldn't conflict.
<tyche> One of the reasons I'm up at 5:00 on a Sunday Morning doing this, is because John and Nick used to conflict with me all the time.  Hee hee
<Tumie> tyche: for me it's easy, it is now 14:21 here :P
<tyche> Yep.  I'm just lazy, that all.  LOL
<tyche> And there is this second cup of coffee with my name on it, just waiting for me.  BBIAB
<Tumie> just 8 minutes, then i need to work a bit, i don't know what it is in english.. i bring newspapers to people..
<Tumie> i'm going, i'm back in an hour..
<Tumie> tyche: i'm back
<Tumie> contributors << are that the people who added bugs?
<tyche> Yep.  So am I.  And I've got the "Upcoming Meetings" done, too.
<tyche> Link?
<Tumie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue115#5-a-day%20bug%20stats
<Tumie> contributors < are people who reported the bugs??
<tyche> Nope.  They're the ones that worked on the 5-a-day project.  I'm not sure exactly what the 5-a-day does, but I believe it triages and solves bugs (or marks them as having  been solved or no longer applicable)
<tyche> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day for further information
<Tumie> ok, thanks
<tyche> NP
<Tumie> when the UWN is totally completed?
<Tumie> it is here now 15:51..
<tyche> Usually around 3:00 or 4:00 MST (10:00 or 11:00 UTC)
<Tumie> so that's tomorrow?
<tyche> Yep.  It would be for you.  sorry.
<Tumie> doesn't matter,
<Tumie> i've tuesday a lot of time..
<Tumie> monday a bit less.. but still al lot :p
<tyche> We do the best we can, Both you and us.  Hee hee
<Tumie> i know :P
<Tumie> i'm just exiting,, my first issue (H)
<tyche> Hang in there.  It gets easier with time.  I know.  I haven't done Stats and Meetings in months.  But I fell right back into it with ease, when one of our people said he couldn't make it today.
<tyche> Inside the UWN, we all try to cover for eachother.  Last week was my turn to play hooky.  I was at a Jeep Jamboree.
<tyche> WB cody-somerville
<Tumie> it is like urbanterror, cover eachother, or you will die :p
<tyche> GAD!  That's a heck of a way to think of it.  True, maybe, considering some of the terror induced by realizing that something isn't covered.  But still a heck of a way to phrase it.  LOL
<Tumie> i saw a picture on the internet, a homeless with a sign: "I'm like obama, i want CHANGE" (nothing to do with the subject now, but just wanted to tell it :P )
<tyche> Yea, I've seen political cartoons (I think they're called "editorial" cartoons, now) like that.
<Tumie> it wasn't a cartoon, it was a photo... :p
<tyche> I don't doubt it.  I was just saying that I've seen the idea before.  It could be that the cartoonists had also seen that cartoon, and were so inclined, politically.
<Tumie> do you know "Phun"?
<tyche> Not right off hand.
<Tumie> it is a 2D physics simulator
<tyche> OH!  Yes, I have seen it.  I haven't managed to get it to run on my machine.  Partly, I think, because I'm running a 64  bit system.
<tyche> When I set up my playground partition with Intrepid, I may look into it again.
<Tumie> http://www.getdeb.net/release/3123
<Tumie> this is the Hardy 64bits version
<Tumie> but i've the hardy 32bits version, and it works on intrepid
<tyche> Yep.  It's been a while since I looked at it, and that's why I'd forgotten the name.  I'll have to look into it.  But right now I'm in transition between the two releases, getting ready for an install fest we're having in about 2 weeks.
<boredandblogging> hello
<Tumie> Hi,
<Tumie> are you Nick Ali?
<boredandblogging> Tumie: hello, yes
<Tumie> hi, i'm Tumie of UWN-NL,
<Tumie> but i need to go now, back in a quarter..
<boredandblogging> cool, ok
<tyche> boredandblogging: He's doing translations of the UWN into Dutch.
<boredandblogging> yeah, he sent me an email, sounds excellent
<Tumie> i'm back
<Tumie> boredandblogging: so, i'm Tumie of UWN-NL,, you're Nick Ali??
<boredandblogging> Tumie: yes
<boredandblogging> Tumie: from your email, you seem to be preparaed
<boredandblogging> do you need any help with anything?
<Tumie> not yet,,
<Tumie> if i have questions, i will ask it here
<Tumie> tyche helped me already with some questions
<boredandblogging> excellent
<tyche> Hey, I try.
<tyche> Hee hee
<Tumie> boredandblogging: i explaned my plan also to tyche :p
<boredandblogging> ah, good
<Tumie> boredandblogging: i think that the obama ubuntu hoax, fake is, because it looks too much like windows XP..
<tyche> Yea, we've heard that.  Even in the comments on his blog there was major question as to the truthfullness of the claim.
<Tumie> i can also edit ubuntu a bit, make a picture, and put it on the internet
<Tumie> this even looks like an Windows XP theme
<Tumie> boredandblogging: i'm now watching ubuntu podcast #10, 1 of the hosts is Nick Ali, are you that?
<boredandblogging> Tumie: lol, yes
<tyche> Hey, boredandblogging. NOW you're famous.
<tyche> LOL
<tyche> Now Josh will have to move the mic closer to you.  Hee hee
<boredandblogging> will have to remember that
<tyche> Either that, or I'll have to teach you to speak to the other side of the room.
<Tumie> today it is the.... 20th of october :p
<Tumie> maybe next time, put the date on the paper :)
<boredandblogging> heh
<Tumie> boredandblogging: do you live togheter with josh?
<tyche> No, they're just members of the same team, -us-ga
<tyche> Please, don't suggest that Josh is boredandblogging's wife.  That would be too depressing.  Hee hee
<Tumie> just asking, and if it would.. then it isn't a problem :P
<Tumie> BRB, dinnertime here :p
<Tumie> dinnertime is over..
<johnc4510-laptop> burp...
<Tumie> XD
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: are you john crawford ?
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: yep
<johnc4510-laptop> am i in trouble hee hee
<Tumie> ok :)
<Tumie> yea, you are in trouble (6)
<Tumie> no, just kidding, i'm Tumie of UWN-NL (newbie :P )
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: He's doing the Dutch translation.
<Tumie> issue115 will be my first one :)
<johnc4510-laptop> oh cool
<johnc4510-laptop> be sure to link to the translation page please
<johnc4510-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Translations
<Tumie> you mean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue115/NL
<Tumie> and current translations
<tyche> Yea, put your link on the page that johnc4510-laptop referenced.
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: add that link to our translation page please
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> so anyone can find it from the current UWN issue
<Tumie> i will do that, when i have a first translation
<johnc4510-laptop> sure
<johnc4510-laptop> and thanks for your work!!
<Tumie> i just have enough time, and i love ubuntu :)
<johnc4510-laptop> great
<Tumie> and i love the darkroom theme!!
<johnc4510-laptop> hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<Tumie> (and avant-window-navigator
<Tumie> that's also great to use
<Tumie> o, maybe something for issue115, the JauntyReleaseSchedule is their :D
<Tumie> jaunty will come on 23th april
<johnc4510-laptop> ah, 7 days before my next birthday
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> nice present
<johnc4510-laptop> hee hee
<Tumie> if you were lucky, it was the 30th april :P
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: you have a link to the jaunty release schedule?
<Tumie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<Tumie> here it is :)
<Tumie> i already knowed the link for a month, every day checked if it was their :p
<Tumie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope here i found the link a month ago :)
<Tumie> http://www.ubuntublog.nl/?p=53 << here you can find the simple things, (alpha's, beta's, RC, etc.
<Tumie> the link is in dutch, but english and dutch look like eachother
<Tumie> i'm going to play urbanterror,
<Tumie> BRB
<LirazSiri> hey guys, I asked Nick Ali about joining the UWN team and he told me to drop by...
<tyche> Hi, LirazSiri.  Welcome aboard.
<LirazSiri> so how exactly does one join the team and contribute?
<boredandblogging> LirazSiri: hello, tyche will help you out, I have to run
<johnc4510> hi all
<LirazSiri> boredandblogging: no problem, bye Nick
<tyche> Give me a second.  I'm just saving out some additions.
<johnc4510> LirazSiri: thx for dropping by, you are the one i emailed today about TurnKey
<johnc4510> ?
<tyche> OK, the fast and dirty answer is that we kinda throw you to the wolves.  Oh, no. That's not quite right.  Basically, johnc4510 and boredandblogging will set you up with an area to be responsible for.  We'll give you some training, be available for questions, and criticise (constructively and non confrontationally) what you've done
<LirazSiri> yes, hi john
<johnc4510> lol great
<LirazSiri> tyche: thanks tyche that sounds great, let me give you some background
<LirazSiri> first, I'm looking to understand a bit more about the various ways one can contribute. For example, if I come across a bit of interesting news, how would I share it with the team...
<tyche> Well, first, this is who I am:  https://launchpad.net/~tyche
<LirazSiri> my background is that I do Ubuntu-related development at work and I'm also a developer for an opensource project called TurnKey Linux
<johnc4510> LirazSiri: be sure to join our launchpad team too: https://launchpad.net/~uwn
<johnc4510> ok, lunch time bb shortly
<LirazSiri> ok, I just did
<johnc4510> LirazSiri: tyche can get you started and we'll work on what you can do for next wk later
<johnc4510> :)
<LirazSiri> thanks john
<tyche> Second, the easiest way to get something put in is to send it to the mailing list.  I don't have the link right off hand.  If it's something you've spotted and think should be included, then ask one of us in here.
<LirazSiri> tyche: thats ok, I'm familiar with the news-team list. You guys have been a great resource for getting the word out on TurnKey Linux
<LirazSiri> here's the home page: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<LirazSiri> I should probably expand my Launchpad profile to be a bit more descriptive
<tyche> For today, what we'd like you to do is to proofread the current (to be released) UWN
<LirazSiri> can do
<tyche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue115
<tyche> (GAD!  I've got a bunch of windows and tabs open.)
<LirazSiri> me too, I'm reading the UWN release right now
<tyche> I do most of my work outside, in a text editor, then dump it all in the UWN by sections, so that I don't hold up other people.
<tyche> That was one of the windows I had open.
<tyche> Then, of course, there's chat, FF, TB, and a book I'm reading (pdf format).  Plus all the tabs I had open while working on the UWN
<johnc4510> LirazSiri: just approved you for the launchpad team
<LirazSiri> thanks john
<tyche> LirazSiri: Another location, that's slightly less formal (off the wall is what it is) is the channel ##johnc4510.  johnc4510 said you could join us there, too.
<LirazSiri> I'm proofreading UWN - what do I do when I find something to fix? can I just edit the wiki myself?
<tyche> Yes, you can.  And if you need information on how, just ask.
<tyche> Most of it should be pretty straight-forward, though.
<tyche> Changing spellings and such shouldn't be a problem at all.
<LirazSiri> ok, I'll do that
<LirazSiri> yeah, I found a couple of minor mistakes so far.
<tyche> One thing you might do is to figure what they are and where they are (in bunches) and go in and correct a bunch all at one time.
<tyche> The "editing time" is somewhat limited, and you could time out, otherwise.  Also, during ACTIVE times (right now, it isn't as active) it can cause conflicts.  Watch up at the top that you aren't conflicting with someone else.
<LirazSiri> right, thanks for the warning
<Tumie> hi :D
<tyche> WB, Tumie
<Tumie> get used too it, i will be here almost every day :p
<tyche> That's fine by me.  I'm almost always in here, too.
<Tumie> :p
<Tumie> this is the only english channel were i'm in..
<tyche> Nothing wrong with that.  And your English is GOOD!
<Tumie> thanks :)
<Tumie> i still think my english is bad :p
<Tumie> i still have mistakes, but i learn english at school, and i'm good at it :)
<tyche> Trust me, Tumie.  I've chatted with people from all over the world, and some of them have a real problem with it.  Not that I couldn't understand, most of the time.  But sometimes it was a chore.  Yours is good.
<Tumie> Oke :) but, what means "a chore" ?
<tyche> We've had people in the -us-az channel from France, Siberia, Serbia, and the like.
<tyche> In this context, "a chore" would mean "a job" or "a difficult task that has to be done"
<tyche> And yes, questions like that are welcome.
<tyche> At least by me.
<Tumie> for french people, english is more diffecult, because french doesn't look like english, dutch and english really look like eachother
<Tumie> als ik nederlands praat, snap je dat dan?
<Tumie> if i dutch talk, understand you that then? (dutch -> english word by word is bad :P )
<tyche> "as in netherlands speach, . . ." and that's where I lost it.
<tyche> But you're right.  A lot of it is understandable.
<Tumie> ik = I
<Tumie> i've learned english by watching movies,,
<Tumie> here almost all the movies are with subtitles
<tyche> Dutch and German appear to have a common influence or background.
<Tumie> german sucks, english is not difficult, dutch is more diffecult, german is mooooorrree diffecult :)
<tyche> True.  But many German words have been incorporated into English.  Same with Latin/Spanish (Spanish might be considered gutter Latin) and Itallian.
<tyche> Even some French words have.  But I failed French in high school, and only had one year of Spanish in college.
<Tumie> I failed french too, this year i'm going to fail german, then i only have english and dutch :D
<tyche> Most of the Latin and German I got from being in choirs, both church and school.  My father was a music teacher.
<Tumie> i'm bad at music :p
<Tumie> it is cool, but i'm bad at it
<tyche> Well, I'm the black sheep of the family.  I'm the one that can't sight-read music and play it perfectly the first time through.  But I can sight-sing without too much trouble.
<Tumie> i had problems with ,, how do i call that, in dutch it is called "ritme"..
<Tumie> in english it is rhythm
<LirazSiri> ok I just finished proofreading UWN Issue #115. I found some minor mistakes and corrected them in the wiki
<tyche> Yep.  Just looked it up, and thought that's what you meant.  Rhythms can be complex, but with a little training they aren't really difficult.
<tyche> LirazSiri: Thanks.  Did you add your name to the credits?
<LirazSiri> yes I did
<tyche> Good
<Tumie> i haven't music lessions anymore..
<LirazSiri> do you guys have any statistics on how many people read UWN?
<Tumie> i think not..
<Tumie> as far as i know, wiki doesn't have statistics
<tyche> Nope.  there's no way to log it on the wiki, plus it's mirrored in a number of places.  HOWEVER - - - HEE HEE HEE - - - we DO know that the BOSS reads it.  We keep getting emails from Mark Shuttleworth, every once in a while, about how he enjoys it.
<LirazSiri> Tumie: UWN is sent by email to subscribers too. I think its the ubuntu-news ml
<Tumie> tyche: why Mark Shuttleworth isn't dutch :P
<LirazSiri> Besides, Ubuntu's infrastructure guys know how many people read each page for sure. The squid in front of the wiki keeps logs.
<johnc4510-laptop> over 6000 on the mailing list
<johnc4510-laptop> another 1300 read the forum thread
<johnc4510-laptop> and who knows how many read the wiki
<johnc4510-laptop> so it's an unknown at this point
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: i got you added to the uwn launchpad team
<LirazSiri> thanks john, thats very interesting
<tyche> Holy Cow!  I didn't know it was THAT big.  Should I be scared now?  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> but i'm having problems adding the uwn-nl team
<johnc4510-laptop> for some reason
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: ok :)
<Tumie> :(
<tyche> Probably because you don't speak the language.  :-D
<Tumie> that's not good :(
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: i'm going to join the uwn-nl team and then try to add them as one of the teams i'm on
<Tumie> oke :)
<Tumie> i will accept you
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: Are you admin on the uwn-nl list?
<LirazSiri> I notice the wiki mentions translations but does UWN actually get translated into other languages?
<johnc4510-laptop> nope
<johnc4510-laptop> LirazSiri: SOME, and it varies
<johnc4510-laptop> translations come and go as people do
<tyche> LirazSiri: yes, the UWN, in one form or another, gets translated.  We'd like to see it in more languages.
<johnc4510-laptop> it's very hard to keep it going
<Tumie> i hope i won't be someone like that :p
<LirazSiri> it would probably be easier to get volunteers to translate a subset (e.g., "executive summary"). The whole thing is kind of a tall order.
<Tumie> john: you're aproved
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: ok, i applied to -nl team, please add me so i can try to add the team to uwn team
<johnc4510-laptop> please
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<LirazSiri> I have to run off soon, but I'm curious - besides proof reading, what other ways are there to contribute?
<tyche> Everything you see in the UWN, basically.
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop and boredandblogging need to decide who's going to do what, then I can train you on the area(s) that you'll do, and you'll have an opportunity to see how the rest is done.
<LirazSiri> so say I come across a relevant piece of news, could I just edit the wiki and add it?
<johnc4510-laptop> LirazSiri: yep
<johnc4510-laptop> and
<johnc4510-laptop> we'll be giving you an area of responsibility too
<tyche> It would be best to pass the link past johnc4510-laptop and/or boredandblogging first.  But basically yes.
<johnc4510-laptop> we start folks off slow and build them up
<LirazSiri> that makes sense. most people, myself included, have to balance off their volunteer contributions with work responsibilities,
<tyche> I've had them accept ideas of mine.  I've also had them bounce ideas of mine.  They know what the basic plan for the UWN is, so I don't take it personally.
<johnc4510-laptop> LirazSiri: if you'll ping me here on tuesday or wednesday, i'll get you set up
<johnc4510-laptop> or in #johnc4510
<johnc4510-laptop> either one
<Tumie> you're own channel XD
<LirazSiri> that sounds great
<LirazSiri> perhaps the "training" is already documented on the wiki as well? maybe we can save a bit of time and get me up to speed faster that way
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: yeah
<johnc4510-laptop> LirazSiri: it's not on the wiki
<johnc4510-laptop> not sure why we've never done that
<johnc4510-laptop> :(
<tyche> Because I've always kept it as a template for a text file, and you saw no need?
<LirazSiri> maybe putting the rules and regulations on the wiki would be a good idea. Especially if you already have it written down.
<tyche> It was more a case of my notes on how to do things, and formats.
<Tumie> were can i see all the upcoming meetings ?
<LirazSiri> in a nutshell, my background is pretty technical - I'm a software engineer that also happens to do quite a bit of Debian/Ubuntu related systems development at work. My language skills are also pretty decent (in English).
<tyche> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event except that it doesn't show recurring events.  So I've got them in a Google calendar, and pass them across (which I need to get at this week)
<LirazSiri> I wouldn't mind proof-reading UWN on a regular basis before it comes out. I'm a regular reader anyhow.
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: that didn't work, i'm going to have to ask someone how to add a subteam to a team in launchpad
<Tumie> ok
<LirazSiri> does UWN come out at a regular time?
<LirazSiri> is there a "deadline" for proof reading work?
<LirazSiri> (for example)
<Tumie> UWN comes every sunday, as you see, their isn't an deadline :p
<johnc4510-laptop> LirazSiri: we publish on Sunday when we finish
<LirazSiri> right, when we have a bit more time we'll talk a bit more about this. I have to run off now. thanks everyone!
<johnc4510-laptop> later
<tyche> Thanks, LirazSiri.  See you later.
<LirazSiri> cheers everyone
 * Tumie cheers?
<johnc4510-laptop> as in "have a good day"
<Tumie> i know, but i needed to test something XD
<Tumie> test
<johnc4510-laptop> ah
<tyche> I see you found the /me command in IRC.  Hee hee
<Tumie> that wasn't the test ...
<Tumie> the /me command is simple :p
 * azteech command - no info on it in help .... lol
<tyche> SURE there is.  just type /help command, and look in the server tab.
<azteech> did that tyche ... says there is no help for that command, at least to me it does ...
<azteech> (12:21:02 PM) ChanServ: (notice) No help available for /me.
<tyche> Now THAT'S funny.
<tyche> Especially with YOU saying it.  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> you have to give it a peramater
<johnc4510-laptop> like /help chanserv
<tyche> Yes, but just "/help command" gives you a list of commands.
<johnc4510-laptop> ah yes
<tyche> and /me is not one of them.
<tyche> But I especially like azteech saying  there was "No help available for /me."
<azteech> Tyche - Only because i follow in your stead ... HEE HEE .......
<tyche> Actually, you go in STEAD of me.  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> bad bad bad!!
<azteech> Boooooooooooo
<tyche> Good!  Good!  Good!  YAY!!!!!!
<azteech> lol
<Tumie> omg..
<tyche> Tumie: this is nothing.  We're like this in the Team channel, too.  They don't call it the AZ LoCo for nothing.  We really are loco.  Hee hee
<Tumie> :P
<Tumie> BRB
<azteech> yep, we are ... :P
<tyche> At least you acknowledge it.  Hee hee
<Rafik> hello
<azteech> Never denied that we weren't a bit crazy ... lol ..
<azteech> Rafik, Afternoon
<Rafik> hi azteech :)
<Rafik> tyche, is it ok for the topic we talked about ? :)
<tyche> What's that Rafik?  You mean the results of the SFD in Tunisia?  It's in.
<Rafik> tyche, ok, thanks.  I thought you will format it into a paragraph :)
<tyche> I tossed it past boredandblogging, and he approved it.  We simply made a note that the link was to a blog in French.
<tyche> And thank you for the the information
<Rafik> thank YOU :)
<tyche> NP
<tyche> That's what we're here for.
<tyche> Rafik: I pretty much left it as you worded it.  It was pretty good as it was.
<Rafik> tyche, you English better than me after all :)
<tyche> Naw, it was good.
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop didn't change it, either.
<Rafik> Ok, thanks
<tyche> bbiab.  Housework.
<johnc4510-laptop> Rafik: i just cleaned it up a little
<johnc4510-laptop> you should look it over
<johnc4510-laptop> please
<johnc4510-laptop> .
<Rafik> johnc4510-laptop, nice !
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> glad to help
<johnc4510-laptop> let us know of any other team related news please
<Rafik> i'll be glade to bring news for you guys
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<tyche> BTW, johnc4510-laptop, Rafik was saying that the first install they gave was a woman that had gone to the Red Hat booth first.  Then came to them to be their first install.  Hee hee
<johnc4510-laptop> nice
<Rafik> she was part of the Fedora Team ;-)
<tyche> We decided to leave that bit out, as I didn't want people to think we were Red Hat bashing.
<johnc4510-laptop> Rafik: really, that's rockin'
<Rafik> johnc4510-laptop, yeah !
<johnc4510-laptop> right on leaving it out, although we could use it as a teaser
<johnc4510-laptop> something like
<johnc4510-laptop> "there were even some other linux os teams that made use of the installfest to install Intrepid
<johnc4510-laptop> "
<Rafik> hehe.. could be nice
<tyche> GAD!  johnc4510-laptop.  You're nastier than I am.
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> i'll think about that one for a bit
<johnc4510-laptop> hee hee
<tyche> And I didn't think that was possible.
<tyche> Gotta go shampoo part of a rug.  bbl
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<tyche> BTW, johnc4510-laptop, did you REALLY mean to name that entry in Launchpad News "LUNCHPAD EPIC"?
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> no
<johnc4510-laptop> i'll get it    thx
<tyche> Just curious.  I thought maybe it had some significance that I didn't catch from the teaser.
<johnc4510-laptop> thx got it
<johnc4510-laptop> well, i had just finished lunch
<johnc4510-laptop> it was on my mind
<tyche> Yes, and on your stomach, too.
<tyche> I thought it had to do with the "Cheesy" photographs.  Hee hee
<Tumie> back
<tyche> I was expecting a photo of them gathered around a table, eating.   LOL
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<azteech> we just don't need EPIC upset Stomachs though ... hee hee
<tyche> The Martha Stewart of the Launchpad set.  Hee hee
<tyche> Or what's his name, the guy with the nasty attitude who has a show on prime time?  Projectile cooking.  Hee hee
<azteech> Yep, you are tyche .... unlike Johnc4510 ... who is more like
<azteech> ummmmmmmm ..... The Gormet Chef ... on the cooking channel ...
<azteech> lol ...
<Tumie> helloooo,, i'm back!!!
<azteech> Tumie, wb
<tyche> To me, gourmet cooking is being able to boil water without burning it.
<Tumie> whoehoew :D
<Tumie> omg.. do you really have an cooking channel? :(
<Tumie> i want it too!!
<azteech> lol .....
<tyche> Tumie: No, we're talking about on TV
<tyche> And for me, it would have to be VERY basic:  How to turn on a burner without burning myself.
<Tumie> do you in america also have an channel with 24/7 police that tryes to catch a thief, (live)
<tyche> Nope.  Too many thieves.  Hee hee
<azteech> we have somthing similar - but it isn't live
<tyche> Some of them in High Places
<azteech> hee hee ... yep
<Tumie> hmm, a lot of things they here say about america aren't true
<tyche> Depends on who's doing the saying.
<Tumie> something that's true: america has 9.000.000.000.000 euro debts..
<Tumie> that's over 12.000.000 million dollar
<Tumie> every they, america mades 3.000 million euro (4.000 million dollar) more debts...
<Tumie> *they = day
<Tumie> here in europe, all the finances people say that america is falling down...
<Tumie> some comments ? :p
<azteech> but,we always do bounce back ....
<Tumie> not this time,,
<Tumie> the financial crisis hurts america the most..
<azteech> markets go up and down ... and right now, we are on the down side .... problem with us is, we always want to help the world, instead of looking to home front ....
<azteech> all depends on who and what you listen too .....
<Tumie> i listen to "Willen Middelkoop", one of the best financial research man in The Netherlands..
<Tumie> *Willem Middelkoop
<azteech> never heard the name ....
<Tumie> because he's only publishing things in Dutch..
<azteech> if all the countries of the world, would pay back all the trillions of dollars they have been loaned over the years, we would not be having this problem - instead, we move on, and one day hope that all those monies come rolling back into the coffers of our financial institutes.
<Tumie> but a lot of that countries, doesn't need more money,, america needs every day more money
<Tumie> america has a problem, if they don't fix it, america won't be the most powerfull country in the world..
<azteech> We aren't now .... as much as I hate to say it ...
<tyche> Well, nap time.
<azteech> and, I am not so sure that ... that isn't a good thing ...
<azteech> k tyche ... t/c
<azteech> okay, need to go finish some chores .. you all have fun .... see you all tonight ...
<Tumie> every small financial crisis, has given more time, to add more money in the system, this causes the lower and lower dollar, but, it is only for more time, now, they did it again, but they discovered, it won't worked..
<Tumie> ok, bye
<Tumie> johnc4510-laptop: is the Issue115 ready to publice? because it looks very ready..
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: yes, you can go ahead and start translation
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm done
<johnc4510-laptop> just need to ask nick a quick ? before publishing
<johnc4510-laptop> good timing, i just finished up
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: btw, this is about the time we finish every week
<Tumie> i copy'ed the whole thing now..
<Tumie> ok,
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<Tumie> nice time,, i have still an hour today..
<johnc4510-laptop> cool
<johnc4510-laptop> good luck
<Tumie> ow, i saw the time a bit wrong..
<Tumie> i'm an hour too late up... :P
<Tumie> needed to go to bed an hour ago :p
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> sleep well
<Tumie> bye, speak you tomorrow (i think)
<johnc4510-laptop> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #115 is out:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue115
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-29
<ThomasBerends> anybody who knows in how many hours ubuntu 9.10 will be released?
<nhandler> ThomasBerends: It will be released when it is ready. Although that is a little off topic for this channel
<ThomasBerends> nhandler: it is the biggest news about ubuntu in 6 months?
<nhandler> ThomasBerends: The actual release is news, and it will definitely be on the Fridge and in the UWN. However, this is not the appropriate channel to be asking about when it comes out in.
<ThomasBerends> ok..
<ThomasBerends> sorry :(
#ubuntu-news 2009-11-01
<nhandler> With the excitement from the release, it looks like I and several other team leaders forgot about the team reports. As a result, I think it might be best to wait another week before including them in the UWN. I'll be sure to send out an announcement in the next day or so requesting people to update their reports
<johnc4510> nhandler: that's fine :)
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue166
<av`> johnc4510, fix up Mark's name
<av`> johnc4510, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue166#Mark%20Shuttleworth:%2010%20Thoughts%20On%20Ubuntu%209.10
<johnc4510> looking
<tyche> Oops.  Dropped an "M"
<johnc4510> where?
<av`> johnc4510, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue166#Jono%20Bacon:%201000%20reasons%20the%20be%20excited
<tyche> I'll go in and get it.  First in ITB
<johnc4510> damn
<av`> is 1000 reasons the be excited right?
<johnc4510> got it
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> and i always check his stuff very closely
<tyche> av`: Yep, that's what it says
<av`> oh ok, thought it was an error :)
<johnc4510> but it should be    1000 reasons to be excited
<av`> yes
<johnc4510> i'll change it
<av`> the link to the post is: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/10/29/1000-reasons-to-be-excited/
<av`> so should be 'to be' not 'the be'
<av`> ;)
<johnc4510> nods
<johnc4510> thx for the catches
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> the issues are getting so big it's hard not to make a mistake somewhere
<tyche> Got it.  I finally saw what he meant.
<johnc4510> that's no excuse though
<tyche> Yea, and it's the LITTLE things that your eye just slides across
<av`> np, I had a first look and found those out, if I find something else (I hope not) I gonna report it back here again
<av`> :)
<tyche> I proofed it, before, and I never caught them.  So did Dave
<johnc4510> thx
<av`> NP
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-01
<highvoltage> hi all
<highvoltage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue215 is still unreleased
<highvoltage> amber probably has a million other things to do atm, is there anyone else that has the post rights and knows what we should do for news for 215 and 216?
<cjohnston> IIRC johnc4510 does
<Pendulum> yeah, I think she'd talked to him about his doing it, but I don't know what happened
<alourie> good morning
<internalkernel> akgraner: I'll be getting the ITP together this evening - on the Google Docs.
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-02
<internalkernel> akgraner: I'll be around tonight if you want to ping me. I dropped some write ups on the Goog-doc...
<alourie> good morning
<MTecknology> 5% women - still seems like a very low number
<pleia2> in open source in general the number tends to be "less than 2%"
<pleia2> so we're doing pretty well, considering :)
<MTecknology> pleia2: We're doing well in comparison - but we need top get that number closer to 40% :)
<MTecknology> not by losing males either - I like the idea of a more even split
<pleia2> oh certainly not by losing males
<pleia2> we need lots more contributors of all kinds :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-04
<alourie> hello
<nhandler> Looks like we have a meeting tonight
<nhandler> akgraner: Are we meeting tonight?
<nhandler> I'll assume not (since I don't have an agenda, nobody is here, and there is no blueprint from UDS last I checked)
<Pendulum> nhandler: I don't think she's going to be back online for a while
<Pendulum> I think she's checking things like facebook and e-mail from phone, but not on IRC at all
<Pendulum> there also didn't end up being a news team session at UDS
<nhandler> Pendulum: Alright. I wasn't sure what her internet access situation was
<nhandler> Alright.
<nhandler> Pendulum: The only actions I know of that still need doing are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/ToDo
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-05
<akgraner> Hi all
<akgraner> Hope everyone is doing well - thought I would see where everything is and see about getting back on track next week
<nhandler> Hey akgraner. Hope everything is going well. I just got a bit more free time, so I've started finishing up my actions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/ToDo
<akgraner> nhandler, awesome!
<akgraner> So I haven't checked yet but did Issue 215 ever get published??
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't think I've seen anything published since before UDS
<akgraner> just trying to see where we are and what needs to get caught up
<akgraner> nhandler, ok thanks we can just combine a bunch of weeks and go forward and work on some training
<highvoltage> hey, what's up?
#ubuntu-news 2010-11-07
<alourie> good morning
<highvoltage> hi alourie
<Pendulum> johnc4510: are you around?
<highvoltage> so are we dead while akgraner is away? :(
<Pendulum> highvoltage: that's what I'm trying to figure out. She sid she'd talked to johnc4510 about getting them out, but I've not heard anything from him.
<Pendulum> if I knew how to get things done and out, I'd be happy to take care of it, but I don't know what needs to happen to release :(
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I was thinking that perhaps an impromptu release might be adequate in this situation?
<highvoltage> as in, it probably doesn't have to be perfect.
<Pendulum> right. I agree there. I'm just not sure what needs to happen in terms of how things get sent out, etc.
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I can help you figure it out, if you want
<Pendulum> and I still have enough ubuflu that I'm a little nervous about messing that up
<highvoltage> Pendulum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue215 is close to being finished, at least
<highvoltage> would be nice and probably not that hard getting that out the door
<Pendulum> do we still have an etherpad with links for that week?
<Pendulum> becaues there's nothing in ITB
 * highvoltage checks
<highvoltage> ITB?
<Pendulum> in the blogsphere
<highvoltage> Pendulum: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<Pendulum> *nods*
<highvoltage> ah, except that that's pretty empty :/
<Pendulum> i'm just worried aboutr finding links that are that old to stick in there
<highvoltage> Pendulum: imho even releasing it without an ITB section at this point will be better than not releasing
<Pendulum> yeah. i'm thinking if we pull that section, come up with some quick GCN from what's there, and write an intro?
<highvoltage> I don't think there's any rules against adding stuff in later editions that we've missed before either
<highvoltage> Pendulum: *nod*
<highvoltage> Pendulum: if you want, I can find *something* to put in there. it won't necessarily be exciting :)
<highvoltage> (but there's lots of stuff in my feed reader(s))
<Pendulum> also we can pull launchpad news (which I have no qualms about pulling because it's not something we have all the time anyway)
<Pendulum> nah. I think we can put in our intro that "we're sorry this is several weeks late, however, due to a personal emergency of our lovely fearless Leader, it has been delayed and is in a reduced form"
<Pendulum> (or something of that effect that doesn't come out of the brain of someone with a fever ;-) )
<highvoltage> indeed! I think it's worth mentioning why it's late, and that it's just a temporary situation
<Pendulum> yes
<Pendulum> and then this week maybe we all work to get as much catch up and put 3 weeks into 1 UWN if we can?
<highvoltage> I understand, I had a debilitating head-ache yesterday, feeling sick isn't easy :(
<highvoltage> yep, sounds good
<highvoltage> I was first going to suggest just finishing and releasing 215
<highvoltage> but stuff like old meetings that happened already needed to be cut
<highvoltage> so it's probably best just making 215 for the last 3 weeks and including the most important stuff
<highvoltage> Pendulum: do you have permission to publish it? if not, I can take care of that if you want?
<Pendulum> I do not have permission as far as I know
<highvoltage> I don't have access everywhere myself, but I'm sure I can track down some friendly admins
<Pendulum> pleia2: cjohnston nhandler can any of you help with this?
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> I just happened to get on.. I'm sitting at JFK
<Pendulum> cjohnston: this isn't an immediate, but do you know anything about publishing UWN?
<cjohnston> Not much
<cjohnston> What's the specific question.
<highvoltage> Pendulum: afaik the two biggest parts is putting it up on the site and sending it out via the mailing list
<Pendulum> highvoltage: if we're going to try to cram 3 weeks into 215, maybe we should just make it 4 weeks and work on it all week rather than trying to get 3 weeks done in a day
<cjohnston> highvoltage: I do agree.. and on fridge.. which is easy
<Pendulum> what's the deal with the new html thing that we were trying?
<cjohnston> No idea
<cjohnston> I need to get back in.. Weekly is hard for me.. :-/
<highvoltage> Pendulum: html news is still in discussion, we don't have to do any of that right now
<Pendulum> ok
<Pendulum> highvoltage: what do you think about my proposal as far as timing for 215?
<Pendulum> it's mostly that I can't get 3 weeks of work done in the next 24 hours and I think unless we brought in an army it'd be pretty impossible
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I'm not that fond of putting it off too much. How about making issue 215 from October 17 to last week and publish that some time tomorrow/Tuesday. And then doing the rest of the backlog (also roughly 2 weeks) for later in the week?
<Pendulum> okay, that could work
<Pendulum> well 2 weeks from last week will get us up through the end of this week
<Pendulum> so the 2nd one won't have to go out until next monday
<Pendulum> I'm also going to suggest that we limit to maybe 2 articles per section, per week?
<highvoltage> Pendulum: *nod*, I understand. I have some time to dedicate to it as well, I'll get working on it so long, if you could add some parts and proofread (English is my 2nd language so I screw up with grammar now and again) then we should be able to release something reasonable tomorrow evening or tuesday morning
<highvoltage> Pendulum: I agree
<Pendulum> I can definitely proofread
<Pendulum> I don't know how much I can get done tonight, but I can get some stuff done tomorrow afternoon, for sure
<highvoltage> we'll have to keep it to the important stories, our readers probably won't want to catch up on *too* much either
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> that's why I figured limiting number of things per week
<Pendulum> for GCN I'll find one of jono's posts on Unity
<Pendulum> and we can see what else looks important
<highvoltage> awesome. I'll stay up a bit so feel free to poke me, I'll modify the dates on the UWN wiki page so long and make some changes that are required
<highvoltage> ok
<Pendulum> awesome
<Pendulum> i'm going to go lie down for a little while because I'm feeling pretty dizzy, but i'll be back in an hourish
<highvoltage> Pendulum: ok, hope you feel better soon!
<highvoltage> anyone up for updating the meeting times to reflect the next week's meetings?
<highvoltage> nhandler: are you around?
<zkriesse> i don't think so...
<zkriesse> i am though
<highvoltage> zkriesse: could you give me access on the ubuntu-news site?
<zkriesse> ah i don't think so...
<zkriesse> i wish
<highvoltage> zkriesse: the plan is to release 215 tomorrow(ish) for the period October 17-29th
<zkriesse> ok
<highvoltage> zkriesse: so if there's sections you can update, please do :)
<zkriesse> i didn't know i can
<highvoltage> zkriesse: have you contributed to UWN before?
<zkriesse> ja
<highvoltage> zkriesse: well, it's on the wiki, so you can :)
<zkriesse> oh i thought you were taling about the ubuntu news site
<highvoltage> aah
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-31
<pleia2> akgraner: not getting review done tonight, I need some rest
<akgraner> pleia2, working on the the last parts of UWN now...I'll ping when I am finished
<nlsthzn> ... ah man... wish I knew how to help with the post production side... have been slacking of the whole day while you guys are gearing up for UDS :/
<akgraner> nlsthzn, no worries - we'll  figure out how you can learn this part :-)
<nlsthzn> akgraner, :-) when the time comes then... enjoy UDS btw!
<akgraner> pleia2 - I'm done tweaking if you or someone could do a once through for me  - I'll publish :-)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thanks!  Hope to see you in some seasons via remote participation :-)  (which reminds me I need to add that to UWN) - sigh - I just thought I was done :-)
<nlsthzn> For sure... I am going to try and catch the keynote video (if streamed) and will catch some sessions as work allows :)
<akgraner> should be :-)  well I gotta run will add the "In this Issue" shortly... Thanks everyone!
<nlsthzn> So it is just past 7 in the morning... monday morning and still the news team is hard @ work to get the newsletter out... +1 to awesomeness
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue239
<akgraner> Thanks y'all :-) and now we start another week :-)  woot woot! \o/
<pleia2> yay, thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> pleia2,  you're welcome setting up the new template now  :-)
<akgraner> pleia2,  how does "Community Acknowledgements and Success Stories" sound for the "Thank You" section?
<akgraner> this way it's not just about "Thank You's"
<pleia2> akgraner: perfect :)
<akgraner> and I'll add it after General Community News - so you can go ahead and tell Jono the first BP action items from the session is now complete :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, ^^  :-D
<pleia2> added it to the template?
<pleia2> (I can do it, it's my action item :))
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<akgraner> pleia2, oops already did it since I was in the wiki - but I can delete it - I added a ## description :-) can you review and see if the description needs changing
<pleia2> haha, no problem, thanks :)
<akgraner> Thank you!
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-01
<philipballew> akgraner, If you and all the other people are at UDS I can put some articles on the newsletter or will there be people to manage that already?
<philipballew> akgraner, If you and all the other people are at UDS I can put some articles on the newsletter or will there be people to manage that already?
<pleia2> philipballew: you're always welcome to add articles to the newsletter
<pleia2> a few of us add them and then at the end of the week we review them and pull out extra ones
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-02
<philipballew> Should we add a special section this week about UDS?
<pleia2> philipballew: I think for now we put them under the planet section and then see about splitting them off if needed
<philipballew> pleia2, sounds smart. i figured as your out Ubuntuing I would paste a couple articles and was seeing them all on the planet so figured i'd ask
<pleia2> oh yes, you're always welcome to put articles in the doc
<pleia2> (not just this week :))
<pleia2> we review them all at the end of the week and then start the summaries on the ones we keep
<philipballew> hum. dont worry, I wont just paste articles about me :)
<philipballew> haha
<pleia2> hah!
<philipballew> the Ubuntu Hour went well tonight. It was me and noone else :/
<pleia2> aww
<philipballew> but im gonna try to look beyond our lo co for more people as this is the third time only one person has been there
<pleia2> get homework done? :)
<philipballew> yes i did!
<pleia2> low attendence (even in SF!) is why I only do one once per month
<philipballew> I am not sure why dave wants two a month, but because he has not been there and I am now pretty much the one in charge of the sd branch of the loco I might make an head decision if nobody objects to a once a month hour
<philipballew> then if that works go to the coffee shop there and advertise about it
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew> you'll see my blog about titled one man ubuntu hour soon on the planet
<philipballew> akgraner, I really though you put your best effort into the leadership meeting. Thank you for helping in the Ubuntu community
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-04
 * philipballew hunts for articles
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-05
<philipballew> akgraner, Is there still need for any news here or are we at about summery session?
 * philipballew reviews document
<pleia2> philipballew: cool, thanks for adding articles this week
<pleia2> on plane wifi so google docs is loading crazy slow
 * pleia2 will review more later
<philipballew> I can send out a email to have summery writers write if you need
<pleia2> philipballew: I'd like to review all the articles first (particularly the ones I added because I added some duplicate subjects and want to review which are worth including)
<pleia2> so I'll handle that in the morning
<pleia2> actually, you could help by reading all the ubuntu and tv/tablet/whatever articles and letting me know which are the best :D
<philipballew> Alright, I can write summaries tomorrow if thats easier
<pleia2> yeah, I'd hate to have to pull an article you spent time writing a summary for
<philipballew> lol. I can get rid of duplicities and bed articles. You should enjoy your time on the plane :)
<pleia2> just put a note next to them with thoughts, there are a couple I'll keep even if they aren't the "best"
<pleia2> don't want to delete just yet :)
<pleia2> ok, back to blog post!
<philipballew> Yeah, I need to blog today as well. have fun!
 * philipballew added a few articles
#ubuntu-news 2011-11-06
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll summarize a post about all the video interviews that are up with links for GCN
<akgraner> Mark's was added Friday
<pleia2> akgraner: great!
<pleia2> philipballew: thanks so much for looking at those articles, I've moved extra ones down to the extra news section where we don't need summaries
<philipballew> Alright, s morningounds good. I Was going to be take control of some summaries here this afternoon. We should be able to get this out Monday.
<philipballew> if i can get these summaries
<philipballew> I am in charge officially or the Ubuntu Fourms here and Launchpad, and LoCo, but nothing has come up on the UF or launchpad thats really news worthy that i saw. only loco
<pleia2> hope so :)
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> so i put all the loco ones up, but still do whatever needs work. its a group thing anyway
<pleia2> anyway, I think I pulled everything in now, so we can start summaries
<pleia2> just sent out the email
 * philipballew open's google docs
<pleia2> it's huge
<pleia2> you can ignore the UDS stuff for now
 * nlsthzn sees the list and shudders
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> Well I am half way with night shift... so I should get a few done and then I get home I can get a lot done...
 * nlsthzn goes into semi-summary mode
<philipballew> pleia2, I am currently typing day 5 remoteing to uds. i'll post mine there
<philipballew> sorry its late
<pleia2> philipballew: oh good, I was going to ask about that :)
<philipballew> I have been thinking about what to say in it. Its about showing recognition for users as well.
<philipballew> it was something i think we need to do
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> akgraner: can you look at the doc, not sure what to do about the piles of UDS posts
<pleia2> maybe a short summary for all the content for each person?
<akgraner> Or we can can do a summary for for the whole thing saying something like this - "This UDS was packed full of excitement and energy.  Post about almost all of the session tracks can be found in the overwhelming number of post we've seen on the planet since and during UDS-P.  Below are links from those who took the time to blog about their experience at this UDS."
<akgraner> s/Post/Posts
<akgraner> then just link to the title of the posts and links like we do in Sneak Peek
<akgraner> this way it won't be too long and we don't leave people out
<akgraner> more people than ever blogged this time
<akgraner> and group the links by person together
<pleia2> sounds good
<philipballew> this is a pretty big newsletter
<pleia2> akgraner: I think we should also move the Cloud News up to where Launchpad and Forums are in the template
<akgraner> go for it :-)
<pleia2> done
<pleia2> ok, time to run out and do some shopping
<philipballew> LoCo news done
 * philipballew attempts the planet summaries
 * nlsthzn goes out of summary mode as he got a total of one done and now feels all crossed eyed @ 02:30 am ... 
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-29
 * holstein checking in
<holstein> i see its all summarized!
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue289
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-03
<pleia2> sent off email to summary writers already, I'll be on a plane for most of the weekend (finishing one trip, starting another...)
<pleia2> hooray for layovers which will give me time to pop in ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: will be around tomorrow for editors? I can do that if now
<JoseeAntonioR> not*
<pleia2> Sunday, yes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<pleia2> summary writing is the real time-consumer that I can't do this weekend, so if you could pitch in there it'd be great (just make sure to follow the style guidelines)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll take it
<SilverLion> hello, anybody there :P
<nhandler> Howdy SilverLion
<SilverLion> nhandler: great to have you there
<SilverLion> nhandler: remember you wanted to talk to me about how to create ebooks
<SilverLion> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19268/edit-epub-ebooks-with-your-favorite-html-editor/
<SilverLion> nhandler: this should help you to get things in a script .. am I wrong?
<nhandler> SilverLion: Yep. A sample UWN in ebook format would also be nice
<SilverLion> nhandler: there for you need to ask amber ^^ she has basic instructions from me
<nhandler> akgraner: ^
<SilverLion> nhandler: what do you need a sample for?
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/11/03/call-for-irc-operators-2/ might be something of interest for news
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: need a cross-post to the fridge?
<AlanBell> that would be smashing JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: you posted it?
<AlanBell> yeah, on behalf of the IRCC
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, working on it now
<JoseeAntonioR> submitted for review, can someone please take a look at it? cc. akgraner, nhandler, pleia2
<SilverLion>  JoseeAntonioR you wanted a link of the video I did with akgraner, right? its on her Youtube chan
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: already watched it, thanks!
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: was it understandable what i tried to explain?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: you can also include that the FCM-Team has released the second of four special editions on how to learn python
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<SilverLion> that would be a breaking news section ;) because it went live just 2 hrs ago
<JoseeAntonioR> any link to a news article?
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: hang on
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: there is no more then http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-py02/ :/
<SilverLion> sorry
<SilverLion> or you take https://www.facebook.com/fullcirclemagazine/posts/121715917984269?notif_t=like
<SilverLion> that is the facebook news
<SilverLion> but i gotta go for the moment
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<vibhav> Hello
<SilverLion> re
<nhandler> JoseeAntonioR: Need me?
<JoseeAntonioR> nhandler: yes, review?
<JoseeAntonioR> it's a fridge post, btw
<nhandler> On it
<nhandler> JoseeAntonioR: Published (added IRC tag)
<JoseeAntonioR> nhandler: thanks!
<nhandler> JoseeAntonioR: Thank you for writing it up
<Silverlion> nhandler: got a min?
<AlanBell> thanks nhandler JoseeAntonioR
#ubuntu-news 2012-11-04
<pleia2> need a lot of summaries and I can't work on them this weekend
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: are you able to help out?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I will
<Unit193> pleia2: Pingy with link when you need it checked?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, anyone around for summaries? if not I'll just have to go through them
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-28
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue340
<pleia2> sending off to editors now
<Unit193> Looks good.
<PaulW2U> pleia2: editorial review done
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks!
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 340 for the week October 21 - 27, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue340
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-02
<pleia2> jose: if Scott gets around to ever putting the CC vote together, can you publish the fridge post that's in draft now?
<jose> pleia2: sure thing
<pleia2> I'm about to hop on a long flight, not sure what internet access will be like when I land in hong kong
<jose> just let me check I can see that
<jose> oh, cool!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> pleia2: everything looks good on my side, have a nice flight!
<pleia2> great, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2013-11-03
<jose> pleia2: sorry for not publishing, just got the email
<jose> if you need any help with UWN in the meantime just let me know
<pleia2> jose: no need to apologize, I was back on the ground so I took care of it :)
<jose> cool :)
<PaulW2U> summaries completed
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thank you!
<pleia2> I'm going to get everything prepped now (woo early
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue341
<pleia2> otherwise, sent off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-27
 * pleia2 finishes up summaries
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue389
 * skellat notes that LoCo Council re-verifies and does not re-approve
<skellat> Fixing that on the wiki really quick
<Unit193> Lookin' good, pleia2.
<skellat> And made my fix
<pleia2> skellat: thanks :)
<skellat> No problemo
<skellat> Didn't want a major explosion to deal with of inquiries
<pleia2> yeah, that was a good catch
<skellat> Plus I just opened 5 new case management bugs over the weekend :-\
<skellat> But I digress
<skellat> And need to start blogging in my own right more
<pleia2> never a dull moment
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Sorry about last night, I couldn't face writing any more summaries.
<PaulW2U> Just added three planet stories to the wiki. I'll write the last summary shortly.
<PaulW2U> Editorial review done
<pleia2> PaulW2U: no need to apologize :) I felt the same way and I didn't do nearly as many!
<pleia2> my goodness this is a big newsletter
 * pleia2 publishing now
<pleia2> should probably bump to cc by-sa 4.0 at some point
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 389 for the week October 20 - 26, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue389
<pleia2> ok, still need to update the wiki but had minor emergency in the middle of releasing and now I have to run to dinner w/ family
 * pleia2 scoots
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/542076/cgroup-memory-memsw-files-missing is now a deadlink.
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-28
<pleia2> there, all sorted
 * pleia2 cleaned up pending fridge spam
<pleia2> what a mess
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-29
<jose> pleia2: I try to take a look every now and then, best way to mark all comments as spam (because they are) is to enable keyboard shortcuts and press S for spam
<pleia2> jose: we got some real ones on the 10th birthday post :D
<jose> oooh, magic!
<pleia2> that's why I still check them
<pleia2> also, if you click "Check for Spam" and let it spin for a while, it can drop the number you have to go through to 0
<pleia2> if we're just going to delete them all, we should disable comments
<pleia2> s/go through to 0/go through to 1/2
<jose> was just kidding with that. didn't know about that feature!
<pleia2> :)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can anyone help me log into the fridge?
<dholbach> for some reason I get stuck in a login/sso loop
<pleia2> dholbach: you'll have to submit a ticket to canonical IS, they revoked our admin access some time ago
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> thanks, I'll do that then
#ubuntu-news 2014-11-02
<PaulW2U> pleia2, all summaries done, invoice in the post, 50c per link, $1 per summary, time and a half for Saturday, double time for Sunday :)
<pleia2> phew, good thing jose is in charge this weekend
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> heh, hotel wifi won't even let me load the google doc, awesme
<harolato> Hello ubuntu people
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-26
<jose> will move articles to wiki in just a bit
<jose> Unit193: link check please? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue439
<Unit193> Da.
<Unit193> Das ist gut.
<jose> \o/ thanks!
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-27
<jose> ok, working on publishing
<jose> hitting perl errors on several machines, again. I'm gonna launch another EC2 instance and see this can get done
<jose> and thanks to Unit193 let's get this published
<jose> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 439 for the week October 12 - 25, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue439
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-29
<rikyperdana> i'd like to help ubuntu in any way i can
<rikyperdana> so, what could i do for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-31
<PaulW2U> jose: pleia2: who's taking care of this week's release?
<jose> PaulW2U: I am
<jose> will send out an email to editors in just a bit
<jose> finishing some university stuff
<PaulW2U> ok
<tsimonq2> jose: I added the Loco Events section...any problems with that?
<jose> tsimonq2: directly on the wiki, you mean? or on the doc?
<jose> oh, oh, I see it
<jose> no problem at all :)
<tsimonq2> jose: k, cool :)\
<tsimonq2> *:)
#ubuntu-news 2015-11-01
<pleia2> I can handle the actual release (back home, finally!) and pitching in with summaries as needed
<pleia2> I'll work on some later, but we need several more summaries written if anyone is around to pitch in
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you still need help?
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-31
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-co/3452-ubuntu-16.10-yakkety-yak-release-party-with-system76/ be dead.
<PaulW2U> ^ fixed, 16.10 >> 1610
<PaulW2U_> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U_
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Need help releasing?
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-01
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you're still about, wanna do fridge and forums?
<pleia2> still can't post to the forums :\
<pleia2> posted in the forum thread that is for help with such things, we'll see if they can fix things
<tsimonq2> Hey, yep, if the offer still stands?
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 485 for the weeks October 17 - 30, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue485
<pleia2> ah, just finished
<pleia2> except for broken forums ;)
<tsimonq2> Fair enough.
<tsimonq2> Yeah. :)
<tsimonq2> Was handing out candy and I was away from IRC.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> happy halloween :)
<tsimonq2> :D
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-04
<guiverc_t> UWN: planet added.
<tsimonq2> Gracias
<guiverc_t> actually as i look now (adding summaries), very few articles were added (I skipped some I felt didn't have enough ubuntu-news)
#ubuntu-news 2016-11-06
<guiverc_t> UWN: does 'general news' get summaries?    avoid brain injury; you remember nothing...
<pleia2> yes, but not the bullet pointed items
<PaulW2U> blogosphere summaries completed
#ubuntu-news 2017-11-02
<Wild_Man> Hello, anyone here?
#ubuntu-news 2017-11-03
<guiverc> news emails: (1) new member 'LHammonds' I can't find link in lists.ubuntu.com (no posts for nov-17 on community-announce).  (2) b.excelbierd's is a non-ubuntu request; what is done with these? guidelines or any advice?  (in relation to fridge or other..)
<guiverc> (uwn is probably best place .. alas..)
#ubuntu-news 2017-11-04
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Within the week I'll put something on the hub about it
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E07 – Se não os podes derrotar junta-te a eles @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/10/28/s01e07-se-nao-os-podes-derrotar-junta-te-a-eles/
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Duuuude, time for a Lubuntu article? >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IBM Buys Linux Company Red Hat for $34B to Become World's Leading Cloud Provider @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ibm-buys-linux-company-red-hat-for-34b-to-become-world-s-leading-cloud-provider-523481.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pushing Big ReD Button on UWN551 in 9 minutes :)
<Bashing-om> M/L are away in the wind .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: FOSDEM 2019 Real-Time Communications Call for Participation @ https://danielpocock.com/fosdem-2019-rtc-cfp
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I saw phone beep awhile back with uwn 551 - want me to push to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sure, at your convenience .. Wildman is pre-occupied - I think .
<Bashing-om> M/L, forum post, and the re-directs are all done now :)
<guiverc> all links good - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-551/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yepper .. confirmed :) .. let's do UWN552 .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 551 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-551/
<guiverc> g+, tweet & now fb done... a thought: maybe we should re-organize & put LoCo events before Hot in support (the fb summary seems to grab the first support question & use it in summary; ie. a partial negative complaint..) -- I don't use fb so don't know if what I'm seeing is really obvious - but yuk
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^ above my paygrade - I too do not do FaceBook .
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-30
<krytarik> guiverc, Bashing-om: Hmm.. I think I'll pass at amending the issue layout to please Facebook's snippet generation.. :P
<guiverc> :)
 * Bashing-om is mumm
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 9 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-9/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 551 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/29/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-551/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Ubuntu 19.04 Codename Has Been Revealed! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136152 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Linux Kernel Patch for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to Fix 4 Security Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-linux-kernel-patch-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-fix-4-security-flaws-523514.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kali Linux Ethical Hacking Distro Gets 64-Bit Raspberry Pi 3 Image, WireGuard @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kali-linux-ethical-hacking-distro-gets-64-bit-raspberry-pi-3-image-wireguard-523517.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 4.19 Kernel Is Now Available for Those Seeking 100% Freedom @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-4-19-kernel-is-now-available-for-those-seeking-100-freedom-523518.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, 8 Flaws Patched @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-8-flaws-patched-523520.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Wrt giving the appearance of the next Ubuntu release a higher importance in the new UWN issue - if we are lucky, we'll get the 'open for development' announcement before the week closes still, otherwise meh.  Also, it occurred to me that, in a further effort to reduce the work for the contributors we do have currently, we could easily drop mailing the news team and LoCo contacts ...
<krytarik> ... lists on each issue with no actual loss, starting with the new issue - what do you think?
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-31
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Development release notice - yes holding my breath . as to the M/L is no big deal at all to send as I am already set in place . takes but a moment . and consider we need all the exposure to population we can get .
<krytarik> Ok, I'll leave it to you then to send or not those notification emails.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ho Kay :) /// The case may be that I may not always be in a position to do so, however. taking off for 2 weeks ??
<krytarik> What exactly are you asking or indicating? >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: disco's toolchanin is up: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: As to the M/L and me taking care of it .. I Will not always be available . You know though I will do the best that I can, and when I can not will so advise :P
<Bashing-om> And wonder of wonders : my mirror has already picked up disco : "The Disco Dingo amd64   Up to date" .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.1 Will Feature a ‘Modern’ Desktop Layout @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136338 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.2 Officially Released with Redshift, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-2-officially-released-with-redshift-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-523532.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Adds Spectre V4, SpectreRSB Fixes to New Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Azure Kernel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-adds-spectre-v4-spectrersb-fixes-to-new-ubuntu-18-04-lts-azure-kernel-523533.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 29 Linux OS Officially Released with GNOME 3.30, ZRAM for ARM Devices @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-29-linux-os-officially-released-with-gnome-3-30-zram-for-arm-devices-523536.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.6 Released with Improved Security for Hybrid Clouds @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-6-released-with-improved-security-for-hybrid-clouds-523537.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mark Shuttleworth Thinks IBM Buying Red Hat is Good News for Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136347 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30.2 Desktop Environment Released as the Last in the Series, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-2-desktop-environment-released-as-the-last-in-the-series-update-now-523540.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Disco Dingo: The development cycle has started! @ https://lubuntu.me/disco-start/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 Is Dubbed the "Disco Dingo," Slated for Released on April 18, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-is-dubbed-the-disco-dingo-slated-for-released-on-april-18-2019-523538.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: RHL'19 St-Cergue, Switzerland, 25-27 January 2019 @ https://danielpocock.com/rhl19-st-cergue-switzerland
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.1 Lands This Christmas with Cinnamon 4.0, Mainline Kernels Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-1-lands-this-christmas-with-cinnamon-4-0-mainline-kernels-support-523547.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xfce Screensaver 0.1.1 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/10/31/xfce-screensaver-0-1-1-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Understanding Shellcode: The Reverse Shell @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/10/30/understanding-shellcode-the-reverse-shell.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xubuntu Development Update November 2018 @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/10/31/xubuntu-development-update-november-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E34 – The 34th Degree @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/11/01/s11e34-the-34th-degree/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01Extra01 – Secure Open Source Day @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/01/s01extra01-secure-open-source-day/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01Extra01 – Secure Open Source Day @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/01/s01extra01-secure-open-source-day/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.04 "Disco Dingo" Daily Build ISOs Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-daily-build-isos-now-available-to-download-523565.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Diego Turcios: Getting Docker Syntax In Gedit @ http://blog.diegoturcios.com/2018/11/getting-docker-syntax-in-gedit.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Diego Turcios))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Red Hat and KDE @ https://jriddell.org/2018/11/02/red-hat-and-kde/
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.04 Release Date & Planned Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136374 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-11-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: gentoo eix-update failure @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2018/11/04/gentoo-eix-update-failure.html
<krytarik> Bashing-om: It would appear on trying to address my raised concern on the Xubuntu Development summary, you repasted what you had locally undoing all changes I already made there - and also the way you addressed the former makes me want to pass on any further reviewing of this issue and maybe more.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Still not up to your standards .. I can try try again . tomorrow .
<Bashing-om> UWN552: critique and proof read, please.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E08 – Chocos com tinta @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/04/s01e08-chocos-com-tinta/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Writing Up Plan B @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/writing-up-plan-b.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E08 – Chocos com tinta @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/11/04/s01e08-chocos-com-tinta/
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-28
<Bashing-om> WIKI602 up for review and final edits :D
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, under Other Community News, I thought we were going to leave out the one about kde 5.17 ppa since it is a how to, there is this an announcement here https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.17.0.php, does not make that much difference to me though
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: You are a senior editor; I will look, however, and render an opinion :P
<Wild_Man> No not me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: While on that thought - do we want to go with both Will Cooke articles ?
<Wild_Man> guiverc, and mentioned it and I think I resolved it or maybe he did, we figured we would go with Joey's, guiverc thinks it is better if I remember correctly
<Bashing-om> On plasma - from kubuntu.org and I see it more as a release announcement.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Wild_Man> It is, it also explains new features if I remember correctly
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have no heartburn to leave both // added emphasis to this occassion from different view points.
<Wild_Man> Okay it for me Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Have not checked the mailing list ! ..Maybe something there in respect to Will C. Looking :)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I've only read parts, but noted a case issue (planet 2nd) "He Lists" (differs so possibly changed from gdoc; case issue)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Lot's that I did not take the time to annotate back to Gdoc :( // Strange that the M/L have nothing in regard to the desktop change in leadership. /// "2019 Ubuntu IRC Council has started" We want to add this in this issue ?
<guiverc> Yeah I noted the mail on IRC & was going to add it, must have got distracted & forgot it - my vote is Yep add!
<Wild_Man> Yes it should be added Bashing-om
<guiverc> as for desktop change; I hoped for something this morning (UK time, ie. 9am or 10am UK time ... not yet that time in UK)
<Bashing-om> What is this ? "No rest for the wicked" ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no but I can see how it feels that way
<Bashing-om> ^^ LOL --- Why it is still "WIP" .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc:: Voting added - what next to change on the WIKI ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Thanks, do you want me to do the publishing tomorrow so you can have a break since you were supposed to be gone?
<guiverc> Bashing-om, we have a "20.04" ref. without the Ubuntu' Daily Build ISOs now available in blogo  (really minor)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: The aim is perfection. I have the time to fix :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Done ^ .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Learn about our differentiated approach to IoT digital transformation at IoTSWC. @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/learn-about-our-differentiated-approach-to-iot-digital-transformation-at-iotswc
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Standardising software to quickly deliver a smart city platform for millions @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/standardising-software-to-quickly-deliver-a-smart-city-platform-for-millions
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) Is Now Officially Open for Development @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-is-now-officially-open-for-development-528005.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: VGrive is a Google Drive Linux Client Written in Vala, Designed for elementaryOS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154297 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: And We’re Off: Ubuntu 20.04 Development Officially Begins @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155299 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.36 "Gresik" Desktop Environment Enters Development with First Snapshot @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-36-gresik-desktop-environment-enters-development-with-first-snapshot-528009.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Testing CVE-2019-11043 (php-fpm security vulnerability) with LXD system containers @ https://blog.simos.info/testing-cve-2019-11043-php-fpm-security-vulnerability-with-lxd-system-containers/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP". I am aware of one small edit yet to make.
<Bashing-om> "WIP" pulled - target time to push 20:00 GMT.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The masters speak: Forward-thinking Ubuntu users gather to share their experiences @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-masters-speak-forward-thinking-ubuntu-users-gather-to-share-their-experiences
<Wild_Man> Good deal Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - Doing the forum posting next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - updates sections are abridged for the "excessive content" . No other issues noted :D // Doing the re-directs next.
<Wild_Man> I will the fridge and social media in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K; Re-directs are done.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: PSA for ROS users: Some things to know as Python 2 approaches EOL @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/psa-for-ros-users-some-things-to-know-as-python-2-approaches-eol
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-602/
<Wild_Man> All done!
<Wild_Man> Hi pleia2, when you are available will you please private message me I need to ask you something but I does not have to do with UWN
<Wild_Man> I/it
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Yes
<Bashing-om> Nothing there we want to revisit ?
<Wild_Man> What come of the Will Cook story?
<Bashing-om> I left both in UWN - as each gave a slighly differnt view point - and gave the greater exposure.
<Bashing-om> wiping Gdoc.
<Bashing-om> Annndddd We Do UWN603 :D
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om glad you came back a little early
<Bashing-om> "All things work to the good"
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 602 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-602/
<Wild_Man> I am glad I did not wait for all the summaries on gdoc to be completed before I started the wiki
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The Fridge spot check checks good :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Thanks for looking Bashing-om, I thought it did, it took extra time do get it right this time, do you know what causes the links to be incorrect sometimes?
<Bashing-om> Broken links some times ?
<Wild_Man> I don't know, when it happens it just goes to the top of the wiki page instead of to the specific topic
<Wild_Man> I have to feed my cats real quick
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "< krytarik> Characters and constellations the Fridge post generation script doesn't account for (and would be hard to make it).
<Bashing-om> 19:34 < krytarik> That is, generally all unicode characters, and apparently also when the anchor name starts with a number."
<Wild_Man> Okay Bashing-om,  understand most of that
<Bashing-om> :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 602 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-602/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jo Shields: My name is Jo and this is home now @ https://apebox.org/wordpress/detritus/1289
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Kills Off The ‘Cashew’, Replaces It With Something Less Nutty @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155337 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 31 Officially Released with GNOME 3.34 & Linux 5.3, Drops 32-Bit Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-31-officially-released-with-gnome-3-34-linux-5-3-drops-32-bit-support-528031.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack Charms 19.10 – Train, Policy Overrides and more @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/openstack-charms-19-10-train-policy-overrides-and-more
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Server development summary – 29 October 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-server-development-summary-29-october-2019
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Balint Reczey: New tags on the block: update-excuse and friends! @ https://balintreczey.hu/blog/new-tags-on-the-block-update-excuse-and-friends/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Sets Out 3 Goals for the Future @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155363 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GIMP 2.10.14 Released with Minor Fixes, Tool Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155398 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17.2 Desktop Environment Brings More Than 25 Bug Fixes, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-2-desktop-environment-brings-more-than-25-bug-fixes-update-now-528047.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 15.0 to Reach End of Life on November 30th, 2019, Upgrade Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-15-0-to-reach-end-of-life-on-november-30th-2019-upgrade-now-528048.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 51 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-51/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: And They Scream: “OMG! He Doesn’t Even Use Ubuntu?!” @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155418 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.3.3 Office Suite Released with over 80 Bug Fixes, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-3-3-office-suite-released-with-over-80-bug-fixes-download-now-528067.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.3 Codename Revealed as "Tricia," Will Arrive Just Before Christmas @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-3-codename-revealed-as-tricia-will-arrive-just-before-christmas-528068.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.3 ‘Tricia’ Will Arrive ‘Before Christmas’ Wearing Various Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155458 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linspire 8.5 Linux Operating System Released, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linspire-8-5-linux-operating-system-released-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-3-lts-528069.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E30 – Quadralien @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/10/31/s12e30-quadralien/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Next Pinebook Pro Pre-Order Window Opens November 6 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155485 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dell Brings Ubuntu to More Dell XPS 13 Configs @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155503 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 25 October 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-25-october-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 6.4 Will Ship with Native GTK Dialogs on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155549 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell's Latest XPS 13 Ubuntu Laptop Is Now Available in 18 New Configurations @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-s-latest-xps-13-ubuntu-laptop-is-now-available-in-18-new-configurations-528091.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – October 2019 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-october-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux Gets October Release with KDE Plasma 5.17 Desktop, Linux Kernel 5.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-gets-october-release-with-kde-plasma-5-17-desktop-linux-kernel-5-3-528093.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 62 – De volta à terra @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/01/ep-62-de-volta-a-terra/?pk_campaign=feed&pk_kwd=ep-62-de-volta-a-terra
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 62 – De volta à terra @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/11/01/ep-62-de-volta-a-terra/?pk_campaign=feed&pk_kwd=ep-62-de-volta-a-terra
#ubuntu-news 2019-11-03
<Bashing-om> WB Wild_Man :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om, I am busy putting out fires right now and I am locked out of the forum at the moment, I will pm you when I can
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I expect to be around :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, back into the forum at least
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Time and effort - what is important will work out :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Riccardo Padovani: Exploring Gitlab Visual Reviews @ https://rpadovani.com/gitlab-visual-reviews
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Ubuntu 19.10 bug shares your media folders without your knowledge @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155582 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Edge Gets a New Logo, Still Debating a Linux Build @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155613 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: elementary OS Adds First-Class Support for Flatpak Apps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=155623 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch Installer Now Supports OnePlus 3 and Sony Xperia X Ubuntu Phones @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-installer-now-supports-oneplus-3-and-sony-xperia-x-ubuntu-phones-528097.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-10) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/11/03/free-software-activities-2019-10/
<Bashing-om> WIKI603 up for review and final edits :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SparkyLinux's November ISO Brings Latest Debian GNU/Linux 11 "Bullseye" Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparkylinux-s-november-iso-brings-latest-debian-gnu-linux-11-bullseye-updates-528100.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc2> ack Bashing-om , I'll get to it when I can.
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: ^ "works for me" :D
